# Dudas de principiante en Gentoo

## Inukaze

Hola muy buenas. despues de haber logrado resolver la instalacion de mis controladores privativos

como bien se mostro alla -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8010630.html#8010630

Resulta que surgieron varios inconvenientes luego de haber instalado mi sistema grafico Xorg + Xfce

Principalmente con nvidia en estos momentos. pero lo comentare luego primero ire por lo mas sencillo

1 ) los editores de texto : medit o notepadd, no existen en el repositorio del emerge ?

ya que son mis editores de texto que siempre uso, y no parece que existan alli

2 ) como compilo la version para usuario final de firefox, ya que intente usar

$ sudo emerge firefox

y me compilo (luego de 8 horas) la version para desarrolladores, la cual se cierra a cada 2-3 minutos

3) Cual version de linux de soporte de largo plazo es la ultima con soporte mtrr ?

4.1, 3.18, 3.16, 3.12, 3.10, 3.4, 3.2

4) en smplayer, porque la opcion avanzada "no_aspect" no funciona ? 

como compilo "gnome-mplayer" contra gtk2, en lugar de gtk3? (No quiero nada de gtk3)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que la opcion no es la misma que en otras distros, en Gentoo se debe usar

```
-noaspect -nokeepaspect
```

Como opcion de mplayer (despues de especificar el binario en /usr/bin/usr/mplayer) para poder deshabilitar la relacion de aspecto

5 ) Cuales son los temas consistentes gtk2~gtk3 , disponibles en el repositorio de emerge, es decir incluyendo temas de iconos, y si es posible de xfwm4 ?

6 ) como compilo libreoffice ? 

Bueno ahora si voy a lo de Nvidia y OpenGL

Primero vi la lista de OpenGLs disponibles :

```
$ sudo eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

Segundo intente establecer el de nvidia :

```
$ sudo eselect opengl set 1

!!! Error: The nvidia OpenGL implementation doesn't seem to provide

!!! Error: libGL.so file. This might be an effect of breakage introduced

!!! Error: by a prioprietary driver installer. Please re-merge the package

!!! Error: providing your OpenGL implementation.

!!! Error: Selected OpenGL implementation incomplete.

exiting
```

Antes de cambiarlo de nvidia a xorg-x11 , intentaba usar cosas con opengl como por ejemplo

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)

  Value in failed request:  0x0

  Serial number of failed request:  80

  Current serial number in output stream:  81

```

Para resolver lo de 

```
NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
```

solo debes agregar a tu usuario al grupo "video"

```
$ sudo gpasswd -a $USER video
```

La cuestion es que supuestamente esto tambien deberia corregir :

```
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)

  Value in failed request:  0x0

  Serial number of failed request:  80

  Current serial number in output stream:  81

```

Pero no es asi, y no se si es por la version sin "mtrr" de los controladores que instale, o sea un problema de permisologia en alguna parte

ya que cuando lo hago con permisos administrativos (de superusuario) no me da problema alguno :

```
 $ sudo glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, GLX_EXT_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_NV_copy_image, 

    GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_NV_multisample_coverage, GLX_NV_present_video, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_capture, GLX_NV_video_out, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)/PCIe/SSE2/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 304.132

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, 

    GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_internalformat_query, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, 

    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_include, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_sync, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_storage, 

    GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, 

    GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_import_sync_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 

    GL_EXT_texture_storage, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_EXT_x11_sync_object, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NVX_conditional_render, 

    GL_NV_ES1_1_compatibility, GL_NV_alpha_test, GL_NV_blend_minmax, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, 

    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments, GL_NV_fence, 

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragdepth, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program2, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, 

    GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_lod_clamp, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, 

    GL_NV_texture_shader3, GL_NV_vertex_array_range, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_OES_compressed_paletted_texture, GL_OES_depth24, 

    GL_OES_depth32, GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_element_index_uint, 

    GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer, 

    GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil, GL_OES_point_size_array, GL_OES_point_sprite, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, GL_OES_standard_derivatives, 

    GL_OES_texture_3D, GL_OES_texture_float, GL_OES_texture_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_half_float, GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_npot, GL_OES_vertex_array_object, GL_OES_vertex_half_float, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 2.0 NVIDIA 304.132 304.132

OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 1.00

OpenGL ES profile extensions:

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888, 

    GL_EXT_unpack_subimage, GL_NV_alpha_test, GL_NV_blend_minmax, 

    GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_draw_buffers, GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments, 

    GL_NV_fragdepth, GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program2, 

    GL_NV_get_tex_image, GL_NV_read_buffer, GL_NV_texture_lod_clamp, 

    GL_NV_unpack_subimage, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_OES_compressed_paletted_texture, GL_OES_depth24, 

    GL_OES_depth32, GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_element_index_uint, 

    GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer, 

    GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil, GL_OES_point_size_array, GL_OES_point_sprite, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, GL_OES_standard_derivatives, 

    GL_OES_texture_3D, GL_OES_texture_float, GL_OES_texture_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_half_float, GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_npot, GL_OES_vertex_array_object, GL_OES_vertex_half_float

192 GLX Visuals

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x021 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x022 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x024 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x025 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x026 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x027 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x028 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x029 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x030 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x031 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x032 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x033 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x034 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x035 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x036 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x037 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x038 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x039 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x03c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x03d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x040 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x041 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x042 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x043 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x044 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x045 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x046 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x047 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x048 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x049 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x04a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x04b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x04c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x04d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x04e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x04f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x050 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x051 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x052 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x053 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x054 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x055 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x056 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x057 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x058 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x059 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x05c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x05d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x060 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x061 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x062 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x063 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x064 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x065 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x066 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x067 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x068 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x069 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x070 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x071 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x072 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x073 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x074 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x075 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x076 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x077 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x078 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x079 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x07a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x07b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x07c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x07d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x07e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x07f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x080 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x081 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x082 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x083 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x084 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x085 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x086 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x087 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x088 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x089 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x08a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x08b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x08c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x08d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x08e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x08f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x090 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x091 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x092 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x093 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x094 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x095 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x096 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x097 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x098 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x099 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x09a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x09b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x09c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x09d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x09e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x09f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0a0 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0a1 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x023 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0aa 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ab 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ac 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ad 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ae 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0af 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0b0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0b1 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0ba 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0bb 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0bc 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0bd 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0be 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0bf 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c1 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0ca 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0cb 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0cc 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0cd 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0ce 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0cf 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d1 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0da 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0db 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0dc 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0dd 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0de 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0df 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0e0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

251 GLXFBConfigs:

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x0e1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e2 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e4 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e6 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e8 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ea 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0eb 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ec 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ed 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ee 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ef 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f0 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f2 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f4 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f6 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f8 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fa 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fb 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fc 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fd 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fe 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ff 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x100 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x101 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x102 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x103 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x104 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x105 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x106 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x107 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x108 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x109 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x10e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x10f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x110 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x111 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x112 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x113 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x114 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x115 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x116 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x117 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x118 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x119 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x11e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x11f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x120 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x121 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x122 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x123 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x124 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x125 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x126 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x127 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x128 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x129 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x12e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x12f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x130 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x131 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x132 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x133 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x134 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x135 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x136 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x137 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x138 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x139 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x13e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x13f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x140 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x141 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x142 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x143 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x144 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x145 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x146 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x147 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x148 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x149 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x14e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x14f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x150 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x151 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x152 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x153 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x154 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x155 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x156 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x157 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x158 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x159 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x15e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x15f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x160 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x161 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x162 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x163 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x164 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x165 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x166 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x167 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x168 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x169 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x170 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x171 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x172 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x173 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x174 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x175 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x176 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x177 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x178 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x179 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x17c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x17d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x180 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x181 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x182 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x183 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x184 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x185 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x186 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x187 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x188 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x189 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x18c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x18d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x190 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x191 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x192 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x193 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x194 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x195 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x196 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x197 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x198 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x199 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x19c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x19d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x1a0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x1a1  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a2  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a3  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a4  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a5  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a6  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a7  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a8  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a9  0 sg  0   0  0 r  . .   0  0  0  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1aa  0 sg  0   0  0 r  . .   0  0  0  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ab  0 sg  0   0  0 r  . .   0  0  0  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ac  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ad  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ae  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1af  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b0  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b1  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b2  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b3  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b4  0 sg  0  64  0 r  . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b5  0 sg  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b6  0 sg  0  64  0 r  y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b7  0 sg  0  64  0    y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b8  0 sg  0 128  0 r  . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b9  0 sg  0 128  0    . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ba  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bb  0 sg  0 128  0    y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bc  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bd  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1be  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bf  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c0  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c1  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c2  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c3  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c4  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c5  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c6  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c7  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c8  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c9  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ca  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cb  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cc  0 sg  0  64  0 r  . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cd  0 sg  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ce  0 sg  0  64  0 r  y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cf  0 sg  0  64  0    y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d0  0 sg  0  64  0 r  . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d1  0 sg  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d2  0 sg  0  64  0 r  y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d3  0 sg  0  64  0    y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d4  0 sg  0 128  0 r  . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d5  0 sg  0 128  0    . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d6  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d7  0 sg  0 128  0    y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d8  0 sg  0 128  0 r  . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d9  0 sg  0 128  0    . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1da  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1db  0 sg  0 128  0    y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

Alguien puede guiarme especialmente en lo del OpenGL, ya que siempre he usado GNU/Linux para jugar especialmente.

----------

## cameta

como compilo la version para usuario final de firefox, ya que intente usar

$ sudo emerge firefox

y me compilo (luego de 8 horas) la version para desarrolladores, la cual se cierra a cada 2-3 minutos 

En /etc/portage/package.use

>=www-client/firefox-45.6.0 -bindist

Y para evitar tanto rato de compilación  puedes usar el firefox-bin

emerge firefox-bin

----------

## Inukaze

 *cameta wrote:*   

> como compilo la version para usuario final de firefox, ya que intente usar
> 
> $ sudo emerge firefox
> 
> y me compilo (luego de 8 horas) la version para desarrolladores, la cual se cierra a cada 2-3 minutos 
> ...

 

Muchas gracias pero lo quiero compilar, de todos modos ya ando utilizando una version precompilada que siempre descargo del sitio oficial y la coloco en /opt/Navegador/Web/Firefox32 (porque estoy usando la distro de 32 Bits)

----------

## cameta

Con la use -bindist compilas la versión para usuario. 

En cuanto a medit

No esta en portage ni en zugaina por lo que he visto por lo que tendrías que instalarlo como un local overlay

Aquí tienes los ebuilds.

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/proj/prefix.git/plain/app-editors/medit/?id=c1bacca3f4997c8568d8866fa96776352c9ccde9

https://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/app-editors/medit/?diff_format=s&hideattic=0

Como añadir un local overlay

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Overlay/Local_overlay

----------

